# Red Hawk peep



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Red Hawk Peep sight
After trying almost every peep sight on the market I finally found what I believe is the perfect peep sight. It is made by Red Hawk archery http://www.redhawk-archery.com/peep.html . I have tried every size and kind of peep you can think of including the “no peeps”. If it is too big accuracy goes down and with the small ones low light hunting is almost impossible. “No peeps” work well for low light situations but they are not very accurate. The Red Hawk peep gives you the best of both worlds. It has a 1/8 hole that is surrounded by an amber lens. There is no magnification. What this does is allow you to retain accuracy during daylight hours but still be able to shoot during those low light situations where you are more likely to see deer. Make sure you keep track of the time because it is possible to shoot past legal shooting times with the Red Hawk peep.
I shoot 3-D tournaments every weekend and there are several situations this peep sight will give you an advantage. If you have ever had a “halo” problem with your pins this peep will take care of that. Your pins will look like a fine aiming point instead of blotting out the entire target. Also when you are standing in the sunlight and the target is in the shadows finding the target is no problem. This peep has increased my scores 15 to 20 points. That alone is worth the price. Archery tournaments are the testing grounds for what I use for hunting. The Red Hawk peep is the best piece of hunting equipment I have found in years.
The only complaint that could be made about the Red Hawk peep is the weight. Personally I have never been concerned with speed. I would easily give up 10 or 15 fps to use the Red Hawk peep. The Red Hawk peep will only cause you to lose 2 to 3 fps which most people will not even notice unless you shoot through a chronograph. I replaced my G5 peep with the Red Hawk peep and never moved my pins. With today’s high quality strings there is no need to use a rubber tube for your peep. I shoot out to 60 yards and my pin gap remained the same. I suppose if you wanted to be real picky you could say the Red Hawk isn’t very pretty. Of course you will change your mind after looking through this peep and see what a beautiful sight picture you have.


----------



## LittleChamp (Jun 1, 2008)

I like those peeps to.


----------



## soularcher (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm. Looks interesting.


----------



## bbhug (Jun 1, 2008)

After having vision problems usiing my peep last fall, am looking to go the "String Splitter, What do you guys know about this?


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

bbhug said:


> After having vision problems usiing my peep last fall, am looking to go the "String Splitter, What do you guys know about this?


String splitter will work great if you're having vision problems. However, if you're concerned with accuracy I believe it would be hard to shoot the string splitter and maintain a good group. You could probably achieve pie plate groups but personally I'm looking for a little better group. That is why I chose the Red Hawk peep. Currently string splitter is recieving a lot of advertising and it is a great product. Let us know what you decide to use and how well it works.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I can also give them a thumbs up for customer service. Here is a direct quote from an email "I have a no questions asked policy and replace them gladly". That's what I call good customer service.


----------

